# Domain/Workgroup/Login Problem



## LeShaun (Aug 28, 2005)

(I dunno if this is where this should be given the circumstances...)

Ok, I have a laptop thats part of the many domains linked to my IT school (In other words I'm an Admin as well as t he techies at my school, the ppl that gave me the laptop and my instructor which allows me to use their internet access and the like...) . It Runs on XP, RedHat Linux, and Dos 6.0, now I was trying to network it to my PC at home with a crossover cable using this tutorial I found on google, one of the step said to make sure both computers had the same workgroup name, thereofore I had to go into my comp properties > computer name > change name and change it from domain to whatever workgroup I wanted to name it (hahaha nice one, my ******* did that not realizing how stupid it was...) so basically when prompted to restart I did and now I can't log on because I'm not on the "right domain" which is no domain cause the laptop is on a workgroup due to my stupidity...

So does anyone have an idea of how I can fix this? I can still use Dos and Linux (even though I haven't learnt how to use any of them yet - hence the course I about to take) but wouldn't know what to do...so any help would be ok...

And if I can get this fixed can anyone explain how I can share some files from my PC to my laptop with out f****** up as much as I already have (especially 'cause I start school tomorrow and really need this to work lol)

- LeShaun


----------



## LeShaun (Aug 28, 2005)

Nothing? Damn...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think the guideline is to 'bump' after about 24 hours, not 5 minutes! 

Anyhow, maybe setting the PC back to the domain is all it takes? Right click on My Computer - Properties - Computer Name tab - Change ...

For your last question, if you don't use the same workgroup name, you can't use "My Network Places" or "View Workgroup Computers." However, you can easily access the shared folders of another computer via

Start - Run - \\Othercomp - OK
where 'Othercomp' is the name or IP address of a networked computer. A folder window should come up showing the shared folders (and printers).

Good luck, and I hope this domain thing doesn't hurt your grade!


----------



## LeShaun (Aug 28, 2005)

See, the thing is (as stated above) I can't even log in, cause my username and pass are with a domain in which I can't choose because the comp is no longer running on the domain (I'm guessing, since it's switched to the workgroup) so I wouldn't even be able to do that...

- LeShaun


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"... I can't even log in, cause my username and pass are with a domain ..."

Missed that! Sorry. As you may have guessed, I have no experience with domains. Have you tried Safe Mode with Administrative login (hoping for a null password) or "last known good configuration" (have no idea if this would change the workgroup/domain)?

For the future, remember the file sharing tip.

The Networking Forum would probably generate more, and more knowledgeable, replies for you. I think you can click on the red triangle on the right side of a post and ask a moderator to move the thread. Maybe also ask if he/she can change the title to something like "Domain/workgroup problem." (Your title sounds too much like a forgotten password.)


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Your machine needs to be added back to the domain by a domain admin. Contact your IT support people and they should be able to assist.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

As stated yes your only gonig to get back on with a domain admin adding it then the old user account should be able to be logged into without any changes.

If your just wanting to geto n the PC if you know any local accounts names and passwords you should be able to use that but usually in a domain the only ones left are Admin accounts that have been renamed and have a password.

My suggestion is follow cybertech's advice.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You need to log on as local administrator, change the workgroup to damin to join the domain again. If you want to use the workgroup setup you need to log on to a local account.


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

Rockn said:


> You need to log on as local administrator, change the workgroup to damin to join the domain again. If you want to use the workgroup setup you need to log on to a local account.


Even if you get on local account, you can't join the domain without an administrator password so just wait till you et back to school, logon to a local account and have an admin rejoin you to the domain and you will be good to go


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

As I read the thread, LeShaun was not removed from the domain; he doesn't need an administrator to add him back.

He changed his computer's domain name to a workgroup.

Rockn has the right solution, doesn't he? LeShaun has to log in (locally) to the computer and restore the domain name.

The problem is that he knows only the domain login, not a local one.

Any ideas other than Safe Mode or "last known good configuration"? Any chance those would work?


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

Try things like "Administrator" "Owner" etc


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Terrynet -

As I read the thread, LeShaun was not removed from the domain; he doesn't need an administrator to add him back.

He changed his computer's domain name to a workgroup.

This statement is an oxymoron. If he changed his domain name or if he changed it to a workgroup then it in fact was removed from the domain it was in.

Yes Rockn does have the right idea its just that without the admin if he does not know the local logon he is kinda stuck.

Also if the admin left the user ids as "Try things like "Administrator" "Owner" etc" then they should be shot for failing to provide basic security measures.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

StumpedTechy, please excuse me for not being clear. By "LeShaun was not removed from the domain" I meant that his domain login was not removed, restricted, password changed, etc. Only that one little thing on his computer needed to be changed and he would be back in business.

Your post #7 said the same thing, but I used Rockn's since it was more concise.


----------



## JoneeJay (Dec 20, 2004)

Whether or not he is in the "allowed list" for the "computers" on the "domain", an administrator will be needed to "connect" the computer back to the "domain". Unless however - they have added his domain credentials into the "allowed" list of "add/remove computers to/from domain" users.

Either way - it's not possible to connect to a domain without a domain controller.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

My bad Terrynet I thought you were saying that it was still on the domain though it was renamed/removed from the domain. In all I think were all in concensus - get an Admin ASAP


----------

